# Magic Lantern 2.3 Available as Free Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10997"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10997"></a></div>
<strong>From Magic Lantern


</strong>The Magic Lantern project continues to release new versions of their popular modification package for various Canon EOS cameras.</p>
<p><strong>The Magic Lantern Features </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Customizable menu and shortcut keys</li>
<li>Fast zebras</li>
<li>Automatic HDR bracketing</li>
<li>A powerful timelapse tool</li>
<li>Contrast and saturation adjustments for LiveView</li>
<li>Image analysis tools in photo mode</li>
<li>Very fast playback zoom</li>
<li>Advanced FPS control</li>
<li>Advanced ISO control</li>
</ul>
<p>Magic Lantern 2.3 works with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583953-REG/Canon_2764B003_EOS_5D_Mark_II.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">Canon 5D Mark II</a>, <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732047-REG/Canon_4460B003_EOS_60D_DSLR_Camera.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">Canon 60D</a>, <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/753760-REG/Canon_5169B001_EOS_Rebel_T3i_Digital.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296" target="_blank">Canon Rebel T3i</a> and a few other EOS models.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/releasenotes" target="_blank">Download Magic Lantern 2.3</a> (Free/Donation)</strong><strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## heptagon (Aug 20, 2012)

If they only would provide focus bracketing, i'd use it often.


----------



## hgascoigne (Aug 20, 2012)

heptagon said:


> If they only would provide focus bracketing, i'd use it often.



I'm pretty confident that they have had that feature for a while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2012)

heptagon said:


> If they only would provide focus bracketing, i'd use it often.


They've had it for over 2 years. Great feature for focus stacking.


----------



## DianeK (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a very elemental question: Does ML replace the Canon firmware, or work along side it with the Canon firmware still there, i.e. do I have the option as to which firmware I work with at any given time?
Diane


----------



## hgascoigne (Aug 20, 2012)

DianeK said:


> I have a very elemental question: Does ML replace the Canon firmware, or work along side it with the Canon firmware still there, i.e. do I have the option as to which firmware I work with at any given time?
> Diane



Yes, the ML firmware does not replace the Canon firmware. You install ML on your CF/SD card. You can also tell ML not to load by holding a button upon starting your camera.


----------



## DianeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you.
Diane


----------



## aprotosimaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried this on a 5dm2? I am a little nervous that it might break my camera but some of the functions would be super useful. Any advice appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 21, 2012)

Haven't installed it yet, but I have done research on the subject- and I don't think it has damaged a single camera to date. It runs alongside your camera's firmware, so it sounds perfectly safe.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 21, 2012)

ML firmware makes me consider not upgrading to 5DIII for now


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 21, 2012)

aprotosimaki said:


> Has anyone tried this on a 5dm2? I am a little nervous that it might break my camera but some of the functions would be super useful. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


I have used it on my 5D2 for weeks without any problem. ML doesn't change your firmware, but extended the features from the programs on your CF card. It's very safe.


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 21, 2012)

Etienne said:


> ML firmware makes me consider not upgrading to 5DIII for now


Yes and no. I likes a lot of features from ML. However, it cannot improve the AF system. Moreover, I believe ML will support 5D3 soon. I still think I might upgrade my 5D2 later after Canon releases its cheap FF body or after Canon drop 5D3 price to 3K.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 21, 2012)

Does this work on the 5d3? I've not heard a yes or no. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Aug 21, 2012)

Magic lantern is not yet available on the 5DIII, it is in progress and an early version should be available in October.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 21, 2012)

There is a poll over at http://www.magiclantern.fm/download regarding which cam should be next 

Cheers!


----------



## The_Arsonist (Aug 21, 2012)

Focus peaking for video mode is enough to make me love Magic Lantern. Not to mention it actually gives my 50D a video mode in the first place


----------



## heptagon (Aug 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > If they only would provide focus bracketing, i'd use it often.
> ...


They have focus stacking, but not bracketing. 

Stacking is when you choose a start and end point.

Bracketing is when you autofocus and take additional pictures ad +-1, 2, 3 focus steps from that point on. As far as i know they don't have this feature.


----------



## motorhead (Aug 21, 2012)

Second bullet point on the list. Any one care to explain to me what a fast zebra is? Apart from the speedy 4 legged variety I mean.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 21, 2012)

General comment to all: Please donate for ml on their website, everybody who owns a 5d3 can spare at least $5 for the dev even if the download is free now!



heptagon said:


> They have focus stacking, but not bracketing.


... should be trivial to implement, did you do a feature request on the new forum's section?
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?board=24.0



cliffwang said:


> Moreover, I believe ML will support 5D3 soon.


My standard comment on this: don't get your hopes up, though the 5d3 has the potential of running ml it even hasn't been decided which camera is targeted first, it might be the 650d. And even if the 5d3 is next, first the main dev Alex needs a 5d3 (donate!), and then I predict it'll be at least a year until a *stable* 5d3 release.
http://www.magiclantern.fm/newmodelsstatus



Jason Montalvo said:


> Magic lantern is not yet available on the 5DIII, it is in progress and an early version should be available in October.


I didn't read that, where did you get this date from? And remember "early" version with firmware means feature-incomplete and you might very well brick your expensive 5d3 body - if the firmware goes into a loop, the cpu overheats in seconds and that's that.
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=1006.0


----------



## Gulado (Aug 21, 2012)

motorhead said:


> Second bullet point on the list. Any one care to explain to me what a fast zebra is? Apart from the speedy 4 legged variety I mean.



;D

Zebras will tell you if you are under or over exposed. There used to be a slight lag to ML zebras but that lag has been eliminated in 2.3...so fast zebra!


----------



## marvinhello (Aug 21, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> General comment to all: Please donate for ml on their website, everybody who owns a 5d3 can spare at least $5 for the dev even if the download is free now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alex has already got enough funding and has purchased a 5D3 body, development will start soon.
I did all the initial testing with Alex since March when 5D3 was released and took that "Hello World" photo, I bricked my 5D3 numerous times and all successfully unbricked. The latest build I tested works really well considering it's done in just a few months, I believe it definately won't take a year from now for a stable 5D3 release.


----------



## gratomlin (Aug 21, 2012)

Does magic lantern stay on the cf card?, I tried to install it onto my 5d mk ii and as soon as I replace my cf card it disappears, apologies if this sounds like a stupid question, it's my first attempt at using magic lantern, thanks in advance for any answers

Gra


----------



## charlesa (Aug 21, 2012)

Any idea if a version supporting the 1DX will ever surface?


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 21, 2012)

gratomlin said:


> Does magic lantern stay on the cf card?



Yes it does, so if you put in another card ml is is gone. Just be sure never to use a cf/sd card with the bootableflag set in firmware & on the card (eos utility) *w/o* the ml files or the body will lock up.



charlesa said:


> Any idea if a version supporting the 1DX will ever surface?



No dual cpu bodies run magic lantern (7d, 1d series), afaik no work is done on the 7d anymore to get around the problem of being unable to run user code and for 1-series development you'd have to have devs with access to the body and willing to brick it. But I'm happy to stand corrected if anyone knows more than what is available on the ml site and in the forums.



marvinhello said:


> already got enough funding and has purchased a 5D3 body, development will start soon.
> I did all the initial testing with Alex since March when 5D3 was released and took that "Hello World" photo, I bricked my 5D3 numerous times and all successfully unbricked. The latest build I tested works really well considering it's done in just a few months, I believe it definately won't take a year from now for a stable 5D3 release.



In this case, please update the ml website or at least the forum and let people know :-o ... and I admit my first "a year until 5d3 port" prognosis was half a year ago, so maybe I'd adjust that when repeating it


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how I can update my firmware edition? I have downloaded the Magic Lantern and then I realized that my firmware is old for my 5D II (2.0.9, and the current is 2.1.2). Do I need to have a CF reader? (I normally transport my images through the cable, since my computer only has a SD reader.

Thank you, 

G.


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 21, 2012)

charlesa said:


> Any idea if a version supporting the 1DX will ever surface?



To my knowledge, there were issues in the development of an ML version supporting 7D due to the double processors in it so I doubt it... At least in the near future...

Cheers!


----------



## DianeK (Aug 21, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Just be sure never to use a cf/sd card with the bootableflag set in firmware & on the card (eos utility) *w/o* the ml files or the body will lock up.



O.K., I am a total luddite so I don't really understand what you are saying here. Not accusing you of poor communication at all, just asking if there is another to say this in such a way that someone whose only understanding of things electronic is how to use the on/off button :-[ ?
Diane


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 21, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Does anyone know how I can update my firmware edition? I have downloaded the Magic Lantern and then I realized that my firmware is old for my 5D II (2.0.9, and the current is 2.1.2). Do I need to have a CF reader? (I normally transport my images through the cable, since my computer only has a SD reader.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> G.



Hei,

They instruct specifically that the card should be removed from the camera and connected to a computer via card reader before copying the firmware file:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/firmware/updating_firmware.do

I've never tried to copy the files by connecting the cam via USB - not sure if it would cause malfunction or not...

Cheers!


----------



## emag (Aug 21, 2012)

Diane -

ML is not installed into the camera, the program resides on the CF or SD card to which the ML program is copied. On the ML website you'll find instructions for installation of ML onto a CF/SD card and *also* instructions for removal of ML from the same card. What Marsu42 was referring to (I believe) is that removal of ML from a CF/SD card is not accomplished by simply deleting the ML files from the card, it must be low-level formatted in the camera (not a card reader). What this also means is that if you wish to run ML on multiple card, it must be installed on each card. I have several with ML installed on which I wrote 'ML' with a marker, and several without ML on which I wrote....nothing. If you've never used ML, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Aug 21, 2012)

I loaded it on the 5d II and love it. It remains on your card so it works only when a card with the software is loaded. When you take out that card the camera returns to the Canon firmware.


----------



## gratomlin (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks marsu42 and emag for your replies, much appreciated and thanks for your time, I will try it on multiple cards. 
Once again thank you for taking time to reply


----------



## DianeK (Aug 22, 2012)

emag said:


> Diane -
> 
> ML is not installed into the camera, the program resides on the CF or SD card to which the ML program is copied. On the ML website you'll find instructions for installation of ML onto a CF/SD card and *also* instructions for removal of ML from the same card. What Marsu42 was referring to (I believe) is that removal of ML from a CF/SD card is not accomplished by simply deleting the ML files from the card, it must be low-level formatted in the camera (not a card reader). What this also means is that if you wish to run ML on multiple card, it must be installed on each card. I have several with ML installed on which I wrote 'ML' with a marker, and several without ML on which I wrote....nothing. If you've never used ML, you're in for a treat.



Thank you! Now for another luddite question....if I have ML on my card then take photos on this card, do I use MOVE instead of COPY when uploading to Lightroom? My usual workflow is to copy, not move, leaving the images on the card until I am certain they properly uploaded and are backed up in two places. Then I will do a low-level format on the card before shooting again. But I'm gathering with ML on the card, I don't want to do a low-level format, correct? What if I do a normal, not low-level, format...will that remove the images but leave the ML files intact?
Diane


----------



## The_Arsonist (Aug 22, 2012)

DianeK said:


> Thank you! Now for another luddite question....if I have ML on my card then take photos on this card, do I use MOVE instead of COPY when uploading to Lightroom? My usual workflow is to copy, not move, leaving the images on the card until I am certain they properly uploaded and are backed up in two places. Then I will do a low-level format on the card before shooting again. But I'm gathering with ML on the card, I don't want to do a low-level format, correct? What if I do a normal, not low-level, format...will that remove the images but leave the ML files intact?
> Diane



When you do a format on the card with ML installed, it is set to keep ML installed by default. It allows you to do a complete format and remove ML if you hit the func. key before formatting. I normally just delete all images, rather than format.


----------



## DianeK (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you!
Diane


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 22, 2012)

DianeK said:


> O.K., I am a total luddite so I don't really understand what you are saying here. Not accusing you of poor communication at all, just asking if there is another to say this in such a way that someone whose only understanding of things electronic is how to use the on/off button :-[ ?



Ok, I'll try it once more  ... but really see also http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Unified/Install

To install ml on your camera two things need to be done, both are done once by installing the mini-ml firmware: set one flag in the camera and one on the cf/sd card. Then you just copy the ml files on this card, done. If you want to use another card, you have to set the flag on this card, too, by using a utility called "eoscard" and again copy the files.

If you have both flags set, there is only one catch (see red warning on the webpage): "Don't just delete the Magic Lantern files from the card! If you do, the camera will freeze at startup and you'll have to take the battery out." ... so each sd/cf card has to have *both* the flag and the files, or *neither* as a "clean" card.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 22, 2012)

heptagon said:


> If they only would provide focus bracketing, i'd use it often.



I just did a feature request on the forum, feel free to +1 it: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=2275.0


----------



## DianeK (Aug 22, 2012)

@Marsu and Arsonist: thank you for your replies but I feel too intimidated by all this to give ML a try at this time :-\
Diane


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 22, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how I can update my firmware edition? I have downloaded the Magic Lantern and then I realized that my firmware is old for my 5D II (2.0.9, and the current is 2.1.2). Do I need to have a CF reader? (I normally transport my images through the cable, since my computer only has a SD reader.
> ...



Thank you. I have downloaded it two times. My problem is that it will not open. I tried several times, but the .fir will not open. I downloaded the latest firmware for my borrowed 1Ds III without any problems, but the one for my 5D II will not open. I called Canon Support today and they told me that they give no support for udating firmware, and suggested that I turn it in for service. I would rather do it for free  Any suggestions?


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 22, 2012)

you mean the downloaded file would not open? I downloaded from the link below and it worked fine (assuming you are using windows):

http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/System/Search.aspx?TcmUri=tcm:13-907037

Cheers!


----------



## heptagon (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > They have focus stacking, but not bracketing.
> ...


I didn't but someone else did it for me


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 22, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> you mean the downloaded file would not open? I downloaded from the link below and it worked fine (assuming you are using windows):
> 
> http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/System/Search.aspx?TcmUri=tcm:13-907037
> 
> Cheers!



I downloaded it again, and the zipped file will not open. I get this dialoge box saying that "Windows cannot open the file.. To open the file Windows need to know what program you want to use to open it.... then search the computer or the web to find program" I have tried to find programs that can help me to open it on the web, but I am getting sent to various bogus programs that are trying to sell me different products. 

I have windows 7, could that be it?

I has also information in the written material from Canon that if you download it to a Mac, it will open automatically. If I get someone to download it for me to a mac, will that cause problems if I take it from the mac to a CF card, when my own operating system is windows?


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 23, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> well_dunno said:
> 
> 
> > you mean the downloaded file would not open? I downloaded from the link below and it worked fine (assuming you are using windows):
> ...



hm- zip extension is missing file association then. Windows 7 should actually have an inbuilt program called "compressed folders". However, if I am not mistaken, to reassociate it, you would need to change some registry values which might be complicated. You could use third party programs such as extractor or extractnow to save the day I imagine. They should be freeware.

With regards to the mac question; I never used mac but once the file is extracted and you have the .fir file on hand, it should not matter whether it comes from a mac or windows. the . fir file should be the same, only compressed differently to be opened in windows and mac respectively...

I hope it helps!

Cheers!


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 23, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > well_dunno said:
> ...



Thank you for your continious support. It goes to show that I am a moron when it comes to technical questions. When I downloaded the 1Ds III firmware update, I had to open the filen, then put it on the SD card and do the procedure in camera. I mistakingly believed that to be the case with my 5D II too, but no. I called a service center today, and they told me to put the downloaded file as is onto the CF card and start the process in camera. I did, it worked, and I felt like a complete moron! 

Now I only have to figure how to install the ML software correctly on my camera. I am looking at different videos on youtube on how to install it as we speak


----------



## well_dunno (Aug 23, 2012)

You're welcome! Good to hear it is resolved. Have a good time with ML!!


----------



## floex712 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a very silly question. I am a still photographer, I don't do video, how do all these great features benefit still shots?


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 23, 2012)

floex712 said:


> I have a very silly question. I am a still photographer, I don't do video, how do all these great features benefit still shots?



Magic Lantern has more killer features for video, but is immensely helpful for stills and pure usability, too. It's really too much to list, just try it if your body is compatible or see the presentation on the new website. Fyi: The still features I use often are unlimited automatic bracketing and focus stacking


----------



## The_Arsonist (Aug 24, 2012)

floex712 said:


> I have a very silly question. I am a still photographer, I don't do video, how do all these great features benefit still shots?



Live view configuration options (focus peaking, zoom options, shortcuts for ISO/WB, crop marks, extra sharpness), UI customizing, histograms on quick review, shutter count, quick zoom, intelligent intervalometer, etc. There's probably something you'd find useful


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 24, 2012)

marvinhello said:


> I did all the initial testing with Alex since March when 5D3 was released and took that "Hello World" photo, I bricked my 5D3 numerous times and all successfully unbricked. The latest build I tested works really well considering it's done in just a few months, I believe it definately won't take a year from now for a stable 5D3 release.



For everybody's sake I just asked about the 5d3 schedule in the forum, and really there's no saying when it'll be ready i.e. if you want ml on ff now or in the near future get a 5d2: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=1006.0


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

heptagon said:


> They have focus stacking, but not bracketing. Stacking is when you choose a start and end point. Bracketing is when you autofocus and take additional pictures ad +-1, 2, 3 focus steps from that point on. As far as i know they don't have this feature.



"Good news, everyone" - I remembered my C knowledge and added focus bracketing myself  to ml, it's merged into the latest dev version and will thus appear in the next release for people who don't want to compile ml themselves.


----------

